# New Black Halfmoon :)



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey everyone i was at Petsmart today and look what i found in the back 
he is a halfmoon i made him flare. But hes beautiful and a steal! 5 dollars  Tell me what you think his name is Beauty like Black Beauty


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's a real find! I'm searching for a black male HM for my black/red female HM. Didn't think to look at Petsmart!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

I think his name fits him well!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guys! hes so small


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

what a handsome devil! that's really funny you found him at petsmart, i found my new white HM at petsmart this past weekend, i guess that's the place to go now, lol


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

My petsmart doesn't carry as pretty halfmoons as that one. So jealous.
I love the name!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well He is just amazing! nice color, body shape, no deformities, and most of all he is Amazing! Wow thats a great deal. My HM's that i would have gotten from petsmart are $9.99 :/ I cant wait to see a flaring picture of the little guy and see him get even darker as he gets used to your home!

-BL2033


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys he's in my room and I think he lOves it sometimes I can't see him. Cause hes black! Haha


----------



## wwendy104 (Nov 10, 2011)

My petsmart has some of the most beautiful and healthy betta's anywhere around here. I was talking to the fish keeper and she told me they get their shipments on Friday for betta's. I wonder why I am always in Petsmart of Friday night He is very beautiful and I love black ones but I cannot ever find one.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya know what, I said the same thing last night about my new guy. All my Bettas are colors, except Hughie but he's in a well lit tank. My new guy is very dark and I had such a hard time finding him in his new tank last night lol


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

OOh wow so pretty! I love the name beauty 
xx


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*I MUST TAKKKEEE 0-0 FOR MY SPAWNING SOO pretty =D*


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha no! I just got him a 5 gal tank


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

You make me want to find myself a black colored betta friend and name him ninja or black swan. Also because my current betta watches me like a hawk. It would be creepier if he was not a fish.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

hha you should find one. I wasnt even looking for a betta i was just simply gazing and i saw a black halfmoon i was like :0 BUY


----------

